# Tv Siragon Led no enciende



## lisandroaray (Abr 17, 2017)

Buen dias amigos tengo un tv siragon led, presenta la siguiente falla no enciende el led de standby, estuve revisando la fuente alimentación y tenia 3.3v le cambie un regulador y ahora tiene 5.2v de standby, pero continua la falla lo revise de nuevo y no tiene los 12v ni los 24v, quisiera saber de dónde vienen los 12v.? Si es de la tarjeta main por señal o de la fuente de alimentación??... 
Espero su pronta respuesta ya que soy nuevo y me gusta mucho la electronica... saludos al foro de electrónicos y todos los amigo que comparte sus conocimiento... ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2017)

La placa de la fuente suele incluir dos fuentes , la de 5 V de STB y otra de mayor potencia de 12 y 24 V

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 17, 2017)

por regla general en el mismo conector de la fuente te viene especificado los voltajes...verifica que el stambye, no sea de 3,3 porque en algunos modelos es así y al cambiarle el regulador puedes estar alimentando el micro de la main en vez de 3,3 a 5 voltios y te lo puedes cargar...saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Abr 23, 2017)

Sres Dosmetros Y Daniel.more, les agradezco  por contestar , les cuento que revisé los par,ametros de la placa y me indican que 5V de Standby , 5V de open de 12 V y en el otro conector 24V, pero solo me indica los 5 V de open , los otros dos de 12V y 24V no los indica.


----------



## lisandroaray (Abr 24, 2017)

Sres Dosmetros Y Daniel.more, les agradezco  por contestar , les cuento que revisé los nomenclatura de la placa y me indican que tiene un voltaje de 5V de Standby , 5V de open de 12V y en el otro conector 24V, pero solo me indica los 5 V de open y 5V de Standby, los otros dos de 12V y 24V no los indica.
Espero me puedan seguir orientando...


----------



## Jose1707 (Jul 29, 2022)

Buenas*.
M*i TV *S*iragon le doy prender*,* *H*ace como para *encender * y se queda en azul clarito*,* no da logo ni nada*.*


----------

